# Lifestyles & Discussion > Science & Technology >  Cosmos

## Natural Citizen

This is an interactive 3D simulation of the Solar System and night sky in real time – the Sun, planets, dwarf planets, comets, stars and constellations.

The arrow in the top right corner goes full screen. Mouse wheel is your friend. Lots of ways to explore.

Please share similar things here.

http://www.solarsystemscope.com/

----------


## Natural Citizen

> A massive asteroid is scheduled to make its way past Earth Monday night. Scientists advise it will not make contact with our planet, while amateur astronomers will be able to watch its flight online.
> 
> The space-rock known officially as 2000 EM26 passed over Earth  Monday night at 02:00 GMT February 18 (21:00 EST). Scientists  estimated that it was 270 meters (885 feet) in diameter, roughly  equivalent to three football fields, and soared through the stars  at a whopping 12.37 km/s (27,000 mph).  At its closest point, the asteroid was approximately 8.8 lunar  distances from the Earth’s surface. One lunar distance is roughly  383,022.92 kilometers (238,000 miles), meaning asteroid 2000 EM26  was a mere 3,370,601.696 kilometers (2,094,400 miles) away.
> 
> “_We continue to discover these potentially hazardous  asteroids – sometimes only days before they make their close  approaches to Earth_,” wrote Slooh’s technical and researcher  Paul Cox in a statement Monday. “_Slooh’s asteroid research  campaign is gathering momentum with Slooh members using the Slooh  robotic telescopes to monitor this huge population of potentially  hazardous space rocks. We need to find them before they find  us_!”


Huge asteroid passes Earth nearly one year after Chelyabinsk meteorite

The application in the op is a great tool to monitor it, btw. And we'll be seeing a lot of these in the coming year or so. Of Biblical proportions, in fact. True story....

----------


## Natural Citizen

> A marvelous excerpt from Bill Nye's recent debate set to original music.

----------


## Natural Citizen

Let the countdown begin: less than 2 weeks until the Cosmos Worldwide Premiere!

This March, join host Neil deGrasse Tyson for the Worldwide Premiere Event of Cosmos: A Spacetime Odyssey.

See more of Cosmos on our official site: http://fox.tv/Cosmos
Follow Cosmos on Facebook: http://fox.tv/Cosmos_FB
Like Cosmos on Twitter: http://fox.tv/Cosmos_TW
Add Cosmos on Google+: http://fox.tv/Cosmos_Plus
Follow Cosmos on Instagram: http://fox.tv/Cosmos_IG

Like FOX on Facebook: http://fox.tv/FOXTV_FB
Follow FOX on Twitter: http://fox.tv/FOXTV_Twitter
Add FOX on Google+: http://fox.tv/FOXPlus

An Amazing Journey | COSMOS | FOX BROADCASTING
http://www.youtube.com/user/FoxBroadc...


This is going to be_ really_ cool. Hopefully it stands the test of time as the original Cosmos series with Carl Sagan.

----------


## VIDEODROME

bump for weekend debut

This looks like a winner to me.  Tyson will be a great host.

----------


## jene277

I barely remember watching the first Cosmos as a child, but I credit it to a lifetime of science wonderment.  The coolest thing about it is I know I'm not the only one of my generation who was also inspired to go into a field of science due to Cosmos.  I don't think I have been this excited about a show, ever.  I absolutely loved the new version and couldn't think of a better host than Tyson.  I teared up a few times, especially during Neil's segment about Sagan.  I can only think of a new generation of children who will now be inspired to lead a life exploring everything science has to offer.  I've heard a few complaints that the show was too basic, but I believe most of those people don't realize who the target audience truly is.  I love that it is being broadcast on basic television, where even those in homes that don't have the luxury of cable or internet can watch it.

The only thing I don't like about it?  I have to wait an entire week for the next segment.

----------


## Cabal

I enjoyed the premiere quite a bit. The visuals were all very well done, IMO--high production value. Good delivery by Tyson per usual. Looking forward to the next episode.

----------


## UtahApocalypse

Didn't watch it. I turned it on saw Obama and changed it.

----------


## mczerone

I appreciate that it's going to be on a whole slew of Fox stations and expose a bunch of people who don't typically watch Science, Discovery, or other stations with this info on it.

But I'm not going to watch.

1) I'm already well aware of the science that'll be covered at an introductory level. I don't need new visuals.

2) I'm sure the untestable new theories will be presented as "fact" without also presenting competing theories that have academic support.

3) NdGT is an unapologetic statist who doesn't realize it shows even when he's not trying to be partisan. He'll continually use "we" terms and call for more state funding of science, and I'm sure this will bleed into the show.

----------


## Cabal

It is true that the information is being presented as objective truth, or fact, and that (at least for the most part) alternative theories are not being presented. Though, IIRC, there was some admission of uncertainty about particular topics.

It is also true that NdGT is fairly blatant in his collectivism and/or statism.

----------


## James Madison

I want to like Cosmos, but simply knowing Seth MacFarlane is associated with the show is a major turn-off.

----------


## Natural Citizen

> I barely remember watching the first Cosmos as a child, but I credit it to a lifetime of science wonderment.  The coolest thing about it is I know I'm not the only one of my generation who was also inspired to go into a field of science due to Cosmos.  I don't think I have been this excited about a show, ever.  I absolutely loved the new version and couldn't think of a better host than Tyson.  I teared up a few times, especially during Neil's segment about Sagan.  I can only think of a new generation of children who will now be inspired to lead a life exploring everything science has to offer.  I've heard a few complaints that the show was too basic, but I believe most of those people don't realize who the target audience truly is.  I love that it is being broadcast on basic television, where even those in homes that don't have the luxury of cable or internet can watch it.
> 
> The only thing I don't like about it?  I have to wait an entire week for the next segment.


Yep. It was very inspiring the first time and, as well, led me into the field. You really did nail it there. We need more youth who are scientifically literate and these are the stepping stones. There must be interest in science for it to happen for them and to kind of give them a push in the right direction.

----------


## Natural Citizen

> I want to like Cosmos, but simply knowing Seth MacFarlane is associated with the show is a major turn-off.


Yeah, I don't care for him either but it is what it is. Atheist world view of MacFarlane or others won't supercede the science, I don't think.

----------


## Cabal

I don't really get bothered by the biases too much--they're everywhere to one degree or another, so they can't really be avoided. If I can identify them, I can generally shrug them off fairly easily if there's other aspects that can be valuable or enjoyable.

----------


## VIDEODROME

> 3) NdGT is an unapologetic statist who doesn't realize it shows even when he's not trying to be partisan. He'll continually use "we" terms and call for more state funding of science, and I'm sure this will bleed into the show.


I'm actually not entirely against Tyson on this view or funding things like NASA and the Hubble Space Telescope.  Tyson is also doubtful about there being a big enough profit incentive for Private Corporations lead us into space.  I think he has a valid argument.  What is valuable on Mars in a pure profit sense?  

If we stopped the war bull$#@!, I also think we can afford to do this.  I also happen to think the Income Tax is a ridiculous mess.  There are better tax system ideas out there that could still raise revenue.  In fact, if government gets us there collectively and creates new opportunities for business as a result, it's worth considering some kind of tax should kick in.  

If the Government enabled us to collectively settle Mars, and a valuable resource is discovered, business shouldn't have a free ride to mine and reap profits leaving We The People with crumbs.  Same thing should apply to inventions that are an incidental byproduct of NASA.  

Before everyone jumps on me, I'll mention that back in the day Jefferson commissioned exploration by sending out Louis & Clark to explore and map new territory. I think we should continue to explore our ocean depths and outer space.

----------


## V3n

I thought I was going to hate Tyson, but I realized I only hate the people who worship him on the internet - he's actually pretty cool!  I liked when he shared a personal memory of his.

I thought it was going to be all atheist propaganda, but I found the show to be very respectful of religion, of all religions.

The visuals were amazing, and he did a very good job of explaining immensely complex ideas in a way that I could understand them.  I had my doubts about the show, but they really did a great job, kept it interesting and informative.  Very much looking forward to seeing the next episode.

(it's on Hulu, btw, in case you missed it)

----------


## fisharmor

> Before everyone jumps on me, I'll mention that back in the day Jefferson commissioned exploration by sending out Louis & Clark to explore and map new territory. I think we should continue to explore our ocean depths and outer space.


Well, then, I'll ignore the other stuff and jump on you for _that_, then.

1) I don't think many people here don't think of Jefferson as a guy who had some great ideas until exactly the moment he was in power, at which point he stopped believing what he had previously written.

2) Louis and Clark were exploring a place that contained abundant oxygen, food, fuel, and other people to trade with.  Also, there was a conspicuous lack of fatal radiation and specs of dust travelling fast enough to take your head clean off.

3) L&C were also exploring territory that the US actually took control of.  If the US is claiming ownership of space, then the comparison would be more appropriate.

4) The expedition actually had a reasonable expectation that there would be some natural resources for use by US citizens and new areas to colonize.  Space exploration currently has *ZERO* chance of this.  We know what atmospheres, what gravity fields, and most importantly what magnetic fields are possessed by every rock big enough to stand on within years' worth of travel from here.  It's simply not possible and won't be until mankind figures out FTL travel or a really cheap way to throw up a magnetic field around an entire planet.

5) *The Louis and Clark expedition ended up costing more than fifteen times the original appropriated amount, setting the tone for every federal program thereafter.*  Original request was for $2500, and the final cost ended up over $38,000.
Is this really the pattern you want to appeal to?

----------


## VIDEODROME

I suppose that cost far more if you want to include the Louisiana Purchase itself in that deal.  

Aside from this political angle on the show, it was very fun to watch and I look forward to next week.

----------


## Natural Citizen

> The Galaxy and Mass Assembly catalogue is a detailed map of the Universe showing where galaxies are in 3D. This simulated flythrough shows the real positions and images of the galaxies that have been mapped so far. Distances are to scale, but the galaxy images have been enlarged for your viewing pleasure.

----------


## Natural Citizen

Episode 2 in HD... http://www.cosmosontv.com/watch/195050051992

"Some of the Things That Molecules Do"

The tree of life...natural selection...evolution...etc...

----------


## green73

:/

Drudge: 
*FOX 'COSMOS' RATINGS DISASTER...*

----------


## Natural Citizen

> :/
> 
> Drudge: 
> *FOX 'COSMOS' RATINGS DISASTER...*


Most of the people that I know who watch it don't watch it on tv. Actually, all of them come to think of it. I'll take 5 million along with that though. Especially since that's probably more than what was hoped for anyhow. Well...at least from the perspective of those who will continue the work once the series runs it's course as it was designed to do with the particular demographic.

----------


## FindLiberty

I don't watch any TV but somtimes I read stuff...

http://physicsworld.com/cws/article/...smic-inflation

http://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-26605974

----------


## Natural Citizen

> I don't watch any TV but somtimes I read stuff...
> 
> http://physicsworld.com/cws/article/...smic-inflation
> 
> http://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-26605974


This is interesting. I had read about it elswhere. This changes things.

----------


## FindLiberty

Another FOX ratings disaster - FOXNooze Share of Black Viewers, lol

http://static01.mediaite.com/med/wp-...ercent-hln.jpg

----------


## Carson

> 5) The Louis and Clark expedition ended up costing more than fifteen times the original appropriated amount, setting the tone for every federal program thereafter. Original request was for $2500, and the final cost ended up over $38,000.
> Is this really the pattern you want to appeal to?


Where did they find a place to spend $38,000 on a camping trip?

----------


## VIDEODROME

> Where did they find a place to spend $38,000 on a camping trip?



They blew it all when they discovered the Indian Casinos

----------


## VIDEODROME

Finally saw the second episode online.  I thought it was interesting when the show pondered whether life could exist in other places like Titan.

----------


## Natural Citizen

True night sky on Mars. No city lights. No smog....no humans (). Just space. 

You can see phobos nicely. 

Best to view full screen (there is a full screen setting). Mouse wheel zooms in and out. Left click to look around.

http://www.360cities.net/en/image/ma....21,-3.24,79.6

----------


## Snew

> True night sky on Mars. No city lights. No smog....no humans (). Just space. 
> 
> You can see phobos nicely. 
> 
> Best to view full screen (there is a full screen setting). Mouse wheel zooms in and out. Left click to look around.
> 
> http://www.360cities.net/en/image/ma....21,-3.24,79.6


This is absolutely fantastic. Thanks for posting

----------


## Carson

> True night sky on Mars. No city lights. No smog....no humans (). Just space. 
> 
> You can see phobos nicely. 
> 
> Best to view full screen (there is a full screen setting). Mouse wheel zooms in and out. Left click to look around.
> 
> http://www.360cities.net/en/image/ma....21,-3.24,79.6



I've often wondered what stars look like without having the distortion caused by the atmosphere. 

I would think they would appear smaller and more distinct. Now I can see a shift from seeing them in city light conditions to dark night skies in the mountains. I think removing the effects of atmosphere would be another step beyond.

----------


## Carson

That view is pretty cool but I can't find Orion.

----------


## Natural Citizen

Window on the Universe - Hubble Anniversary...

----------

